# Boston PD Background packet Question



## lostfx (Dec 23, 2005)

Hi, I'm all new to this. This is the first time any police department has called me even thou this has been my worst score yet. I scored a 92 no vet, no resident, but am number 8 on the Boston PD Vietnamese speaking list. I notice I had to sign a separate list. Ok to my question.

The question I have is, in the packet it required me to get records from my last 2 employer and also a notarized copy of my last 3 years attendances record. I wouldn't have a problem with this but one of my previous employer is giving me a really hard time. They are very reluctant to give up the information; they also refused to fill out the HRD part in the package. I said this was all acceptable if they could just write a letter saying they could not do so cause of company policy. They refuse to write such a letter, and said I'm just trying to make things complicated. My other 2 employer gave up the information no questions ask. So I might have to show up to the interview schedule December 28, 2005. Missing 1.5 years of my attendances record, and also with a HRD form not filled out. No letter from the employer saying that they refuse to give up the information. Do you think the investigator is going to even believe me? Are they even going to except my Background package? I was wondering if anyone else had problems getting records from there previous employer and how did that turn out.


----------

